# Is this the new TTRS...



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Quite like the front end - but it'll be spoilt as soon as they stick a bloody number plate on it!


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

davectr said:


> Quite like the front end - but it'll be spoilt as soon as they stick a bloody number plate on it!


stick it in the front windscreen like all the lowered farmer boy Peugeot 306 drivers do over here in Ireland :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

davectr said:


> Quite like the front end - but it'll be spoilt as soon as they stick a bloody number plate on it!


A black and silver one with four digits might look okay there though! :wink:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

THAT looks like a credit card magnet to me :lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Has it been confirmed this is the new TTRS ?


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

tonksy26 said:


> Has it been confirmed this is the new TTRS ?


No, it's only a Quattro Sport concept.


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

As described here http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=29572


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

if the mk3 rs does look like this then I will deffo consider getting one


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I reckon Audi might be testing the water with the design knowing enthusiasts will be discussing the possibility of this being the 'RS'


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

If it is I'll order one tomorrow


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I love this car so much i think that i`ve just done a sex wee in my pant`s.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

tomcat said:


> If it is I'll order one tomorrow


Stunning looking machine I have to say...lets see how much it gets watered down come sale time


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Templar said:


> lets see how much it gets watered down come sale time


Well, it'll need some suspension travel for a start.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

This one looks more like its on steroids which is good


----------



## bboy80 (Jul 29, 2013)

To be fair this this concept looks awesome..


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow; now if THAT thing is going to be for sale, well, it`s OFF the planet !! 8) :twisted:


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

There is something in this concept that bothers me... to me it looks too much like a MK2 concept. Maybe because all the styling modifications hides a little of the new lines of the car. When i look at it i see too much of the now old gen. Strangely i like the new TTS more...


----------



## Pricey81 (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice, but what's with the picnic bench on the back?! Much prefer a low level spoiler to the GT wing look, just my opinion tho.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

VerTTigo said:


> There is something in this concept that bothers me... to me it looks too much like a MK2 concept. Maybe because all the styling modifications hides a little of the new lines of the car. When i look at it i see too much of the now old gen. Strangely i like the new TTS more...


Thats very strange indeed !

8)


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

this is what the standard version should have looked like and then made even better looking versions for the RS


----------

